# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Urban "Downhill"-Vid by Killuha

## Killuha

Info:

Hab das Ding heute aufgenommen und geschnitten, ergo: Nix besonderes. 

Hab heute in da Früh einfach mein Radl gnommen und es aufn Landscha (der Weizer Hausberg) geschoben/getreten und bin dann ins Stadtzentrum von Weiz runtergedüst. 

www.pinkbike.com/video/187944/

War einfach zum relaxen und ein super Start ins Wochenende. Am meisten "Action" gibts von 2:00 bis 2:40. 

Enjoy =)

Killuha

----------

